# Calabria



## Goldberg

This area has had alot of interest over the past 2 years.

There are alot of people moving in to the area, and not much property for sale. The locals do not have much money, and the big companies are moving in. The other thing is that there is not much building going on either.

If you are going to go there and invest, spend some time looking around, and speak to the real people on the ground, people who live there rather than slick harry sales people, who spin the yarn.

If you want information from people who live and work there, and will continue to live and work there please be in touch. If you need good legal council when you are there, please use the site chambers and partners dot com as you can choose from a list of alot. Independent and impartial.

Good luck and enjoy la dolce vita.


----------



## maryann

Goldberg said:


> This area has had alot of interest over the past 2 years.
> 
> There are alot of people moving in to the area, and not much property for sale. The locals do not have much money, and the big companies are moving in. The other thing is that there is not much building going on either.
> 
> If you are going to go there and invest, spend some time looking around, and speak to the real people on the ground, people who live there rather than slick harry sales people, who spin the yarn.
> 
> If you want information from people who live and work there, and will continue to live and work there please be in touch. If you need good legal council when you are there, please use the site chambers and partners dot com as you can choose from a list of alot. Independent and impartial.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy la dolce vita.


Hello,
My husband and I will be leaving for Calabria on Friday, July 11 to tour down the west coast and up the east coast with a mission: find the town that we want to relocate to and live in permanently. We want to move from the states to Italy and yes, I agree, one should speak to people who live there. In fact, we would love to meet up with some while we are there. We are there until July 27. Do you have information on some who live there, not just on vacation? I would appreciate any information you could give me.
Thanks so much.
MaryAnn


----------



## free2goodhome

I Have Had A Bad Sales Experience A Very Slick Person Who Insulted Me And Got Personal When I Would Not Commit I Know My Limits. I Am 50 And Not East Pushed But Need Help Unbiased Where To Look In Calabria Regards Josh


----------



## Calabrese7

Hi! I've been living in Calabria almost 10 years and all I can say is that you need to have your wits about you here. Once you learn to be "furba" living here gets fun! Calabrians love tourists but always be wary especially if you're buying!

How did you find your trip Maryann?

Visit my homepage if you need help or answers...


----------



## maryann

Goldberg said:


> This area has had alot of interest over the past 2 years.
> 
> There are alot of people moving in to the area, and not much property for sale. The locals do not have much money, and the big companies are moving in. The other thing is that there is not much building going on either.
> 
> If you are going to go there and invest, spend some time looking around, and speak to the real people on the ground, people who live there rather than slick harry sales people, who spin the yarn.
> 
> If you want information from people who live and work there, and will continue to live and work there please be in touch. If you need good legal council when you are there, please use the site chambers and partners dot com as you can choose from a list of alot. Independent and impartial.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy la dolce vita.


Hello, yes, la dolce vita, for sure. We spent 2 weeks seeking out an area to move to within 2 years, permanently full time. As far as lawyers, what is "site chambers"? I am from America, perhaps terminology differs. We are not sure whether it is better to buy privately or from a realtor. I speak the Sicilian dialect, however, not good enough for legal terms at all and contracts. We like the west coast and will go in a year or less to find a home, after having looked in July.
Thanks for any help!
MaryAnn


----------

